# How often do you go through a body? Why do you upgrade?



## willrobb (Nov 17, 2011)

After getting my second 5DmkII this week I realized I've been through 5 bodies in 4 years. As well as the two 5DmkII's I currently have I've been through a 30D, a 5D and a 7D. Everything is/was used for work, so I could justify the upgrades solely on that, also I sold my second hand gear for good prices, but I know if I am being honest a lot of my buying was just because I really wanted a new product on the market. 

However, I now feel with my two FF bodies I am really happy, the IQ and high ISO ability of the 5DmkII is great for everything I do, I have everything I need lens wise, I'm getting the results I am looking for and I'm not really tempted to upgrade any more until my gear is literally falling to bits (my old 5DmkII which has now become the back up has taken a few beatings and must have way over 200'000 clicks on the shutter, but it's still going strong). I'm sure a 1DX would be great, it'll probably be a lot more useful than my 5DmkII in a lot of ways, but my 5DmkII's do everything I need, so I'm happy to stick with them.

How about everyone else, how often do you go through a body? What makes you upgrade? When do you feel you're happy with what you've got?


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2011)

I am not sure that my answer is entirely on topic since I bought a 5D mkII because my only digital camera (a 40D) was stolen.
As an amateur, this camera is enough for me. It is still like new! On the other hand I do not know how I will feel when 5DmkIII becomes a reality! 
That will depend of the features I guess. I may or may nt be tempted depending on the features
introduced. I would welcome: 
1. Much better autofocus - I think it will but how much better is debatable.
2. Even better noise handling with no increase in megapixels (the latter will not happen  )
3. Weather proofing (I do not believe this will happen too).

I felt an urge to get the 5DmkII months before my 40D was stolen for both the FF factor and ISO capabilities but I could not completely 
justify it. All I know is that I am not going to sell my current camera. It's either just current camera or an additional body in the near or even far future.

This is not however how I feel for lenses-I do not have much self-control- so please do not ask a similar question...


----------



## akiskev (Nov 17, 2011)

I change the body as soon as it stops working.


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2011)

akiskev said:


> I change the body as soon as it stops working.



+1


----------



## Eisbaer (Nov 17, 2011)

I take photographs for about 25 years now. Bodies during this time: T70, T90, 40D. That's it. Strange. 

Best regards
Eisbaer


----------



## EYEONE (Nov 17, 2011)

I had my Rebel XSi for about a year and upgraded to a 7D. I'm a bit of a gear nut but I made sure that wasn't my reason for upgrading. I really felt like it was time to move on from the Rebel. Basically I wanted:

-the control of the 7D. A control wheel and a control dial makes making adjustments so much easier.
-higher ISO ability. Not _necessarily_ better performance, I just needed the ability to shoot at 3200 or 6400 if I had to.
-the auto focus system. Focus lock and recomposing had yielded too many out of focus shots and was getting tiresome.
-the view finder.
-The wireless flash control. What a great feature to have at your finger tips.

When I can justify the cost of a 5DII or III I'll get it (A year or more away).


----------



## ianhar (Nov 17, 2011)

I have 4 bodies. 450D 7D 5D mark ii and a 1Ds(just bought it to see what its like to have a Ds body. Was cheap though when i bought it) 

Other than the Ds, mainly i upgraded because my bodies has reach its limitation. Thats all.


----------



## QNeX (Nov 17, 2011)

Actually I still use my first DSLR: EOS 40D.
I've got a few nice lenses and flashes for it though. 

I am currently contemplating getting a 5D Mark II (as III doesn't
seem to be around the corner)...


----------



## torger (Nov 17, 2011)

I (want to) upgrade when I feel that the technical image quality is significantly worse than the best available on the market (within the 35mm system). Since I mostly do still life focus performance fps and high ISO etc is not it, but sensor image quality and resolution on base ISO. A smart feature that makes it easier to capture pictures can also be a reason for upgrade. The big jump in live view usability seen on 5D mark II is one such thing, makes manual focusing from a tripod a joy. If the next generation would have true RAW histograms and better exposure evaluation capabilities then that could be a reason to upgrade.

Anyway this means that 1DX is not interesting as an upgrade option from 1Ds or 5D mark II, base ISO performance is most likely not significantly better (although I expect dynamic range to be better), and there's no significant UI improvements of what I know of (for still life photographers that is). The new HDR modes are interesting though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2011)

My timeline:


October, 2009 - bought T1i/500D
March, 2010 - bought 7D (and sold T1i)
October, 2010 - bought 5DII

I bought the 7D for better AF performance (the Rebel's AI Servo was challenged by a running toddler) and faster frame rate. I was still hampered by the relatively poor ISO performance.

I bought the 5DII for better ISO performance and shallower DoF. Unfortunately, compared to the 7D I took a big hit on AF performance and frame rate. Thus:


March, 2012 - buy 1D X (yes, I know the release date will almost certainly slip to April or later)

That will give me the ISO performance and shallow DoF of FF, and even better AF and frame rate than the 7D.

One other main factor is lenses. The general rule - and it's a general rule for a very good reason - is glass before body. Personally, I had three L-series lenses when I got the 7D, and five L-series lenses at the time I got the 5DII. I've got nine of them now (and two non-L lenses, the EF-S 17-55mm which I intend to keep as long as I have an APS-C body, and the MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro. Lenses will do more to improve your shots than the camera, and last longer, too.


----------



## unruled (Nov 17, 2011)

I went from 350d to 40d. Mostly for ergonomics and controls.

If I ever get a new body it either has to be fullframe, or something has to break on my 40d. I love my 40d, I'm not limited by it. I need some lenses first before a new body. Telezooms are too pricy though (for an amateur)


----------



## Tarrum (Nov 17, 2011)

February 2008 - Canon EOS XT/350D + Battery Grip for 300â‚¬.

April 2008 - Got a new XSi/450D, sold the kit above for 350â‚¬, got the 450D for 420â‚¬ because of the bigger LCD screen and because I thought more pixels were better. 

September 2009 - Canon EOS 50D, sold the XSi for 500â‚¬ as I got a free 75-300mm from some friend and put it in the kit. Got the 50D + 17-85mm for 900â‚¬, which was very cheap and the camera was amazing

January 2011 - Got a used 7D after months of thinking. Love it!

December 2012/Mid 2013 - Probably getting the 7D Mark II, or a 5D Mark III earlier. This is of course, assuming if the improvements will be worth the money!

I had a friend who went from the D80 to 450D, then D2h, 5D Mark II and then to the 7D which he owns now. What a cycle


----------



## motorhead (Nov 17, 2011)

I am probably not typical, or am I?

I am still using a 30D, but will exchange it for Canons replacement for the 1Ds mk3 if and when it ever appears.

So I'm certainly not driven to buy the latest thing for the sake of it. Rather I look at what I want to achieve and decide on that basis. I hope that the 1Ds replacement will see me for the rest of my life.


----------



## candyman (Nov 17, 2011)

My path for the last 10 years:

- Canon EOS 300 (KISS III 35mm) - 2000 (archived)
- Canon Powershot G5 - 2003 (first digital step) - now used by my wife & children
- Canon EOS 350D - 2006 (sold)
- Canon 550D (as replacement of 350D) - 2010 (sold)
- Canon 7D - 2010
- Canon 5D MK III - 2012 
Future upgrade: Canon 7D successor

Actually my first digital step was in 2002 when taking stills of my newborn son using the Canon MV530i
Before 2000 I used Practica and Minolta since the early 1990's


----------



## JR (Nov 17, 2011)

October 2010 - 60D
October 2010 - 7D
December 2010 - 5D mkII (sold 7D)
April 2012 - 1DX !

I started out with a 60D which I quickly exchanged for the 7D because I wanted a better build. Quickly thereafter I got a FF for better ISO performance and DoF since I realize I was going to do most of my shot inside.

I am for sure getting the 1DX when it come out for the better AF, frame rate and hopefully better ISO performance. Still not sure if I will keep the 5D II at that point or sell it for more lens! Because I may to have a smaller bodies than the 1DX for certain occasion, I may get the 5D III when it come out, and then have two bodies...


----------



## Zo0m (Nov 17, 2011)

May 2010 - Panasonic GF1
Oct 2010 - Nikon D7000 (& sold the GF1)
Oct 2011 - Canon 550D (& sold the D7000)

I was spellbound by the amazing canon lenses and finally couldn't resist any longer after a friend gave me his t2i. My favorite lens is the 70-200 IS2 which I shoot a lot with (Although I must admit it is too long for indoor use on the APS-C sensor...). I was really tempted to get the 5D Mk2 & feel it is the most needed gear acquisition for me. Especially since I already have some nice EF-lenses. But doesn't feel I want to pay 1500 Â£ for 3,5 yr old tech. I will be making a 2 month trip to China & Japan next summer and will either get the 5Dmk3 or 85/1,2 lens if the mark 3 isn't released until then :O

So... three bodies in 1,5 years


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL this thread is fun...

I thought I was the only madmad to have changed bodies so fast (receiving also the non-approval of my girlfriend) but in reality I see there's people even faster than me, a loooot faster LOL.
As for me was:

- April 2009 Nikon D60
- December 2010 Canon 7D....and 3 L lenses LOL
.... maybe December 2011 Canon 5D II since I'm wanting FF sooooo baaaad.
will get also 2 non L lenses to gain on pockatability and light weight ability when I go street photography.


I made the swithc from nikon to canon mainly for the video feautures which was (and still is) waaaay to ahead. Plus I was always fascinated by those red rings lenses LOL.
But how difficult it was to sell everything. Expect for 2 lenses, the rest was a PIA really. I ended up givin away the D60 almost as a gift LOL


----------



## alipaulphotography (Nov 17, 2011)

2009 - 450D (sold)
2011 - 5D

That's it so far. I will upgrade to the MKII when it comes down in price unless the mkIII offers anything spectacular. The original is superb for the price but I really would *LOVE* 6400 ISO....
I'll need a 2nd body before next wedding season as renting is a pain.

I upgrade only when there is something I specifically _need_ for better images. 90% of the time that will be glass.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2011)

Of digital SLR bodies I've had and used, I've had the D30, 10D, Digital Rebel, Digital Rebel XT, Digital Rebel XTi, 20D, 30D, 40D, 1D MK II, 1D MK III, 5D, 5D MK II, and the 7D over the past 10 years. Usually at least two at the same time. Most of them I bought used and sold them after a year for more than I paid, but my 5D MK II will be three years old in about three weeks. I also had a Kodak DCS 620, but it was mostly as a collectible, and not used other than to test. 

In order of IQ, I'd say 5D MK II, 1D MK III, 7D, 1D MK II was what I saw. Certainly the 1 series cameras have a lot more going for them besides IQ, the ability to AF at F/8 or even f/11 (with stacked TC's) is a huge plus, and will be missed with the 1Dx, if I decide to get one.


----------



## cdang (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm amazed at how many of you change/acquired so many lens and cameras in such a short period of time.

I wish I had that luxury :'(


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 17, 2011)

cdang said:


> I'm amazed at how many of you change/acquired so many lens and cameras in such a short period of time.
> 
> I wish I had that luxury :'(



There will always be somebody with a newer/more expense camera and lenses. The key is to outshoot that guy, out sell that guy, or at least have more fun than that guy depending on why you take photos. 

Me I buy a new camera when I have the money, and the improvement warrants it. That was every 12/18 months for a while, but now I've had my 5DII for 3 years, and it is still awesome. I think progress in DSLRs has slowed, and there is less need to upgrade, but in the end it comes down to want/need and the avaiablility of $$.

Do what you can to buy low and sell high though. I minimize my cost by ussually buying used, especially with lenses.


----------



## CowGummy (Nov 17, 2011)

I bought my 400D when it first came out in 2006. 
So far it's the only digital slr I have ever owned. I do often feel that a lot of people shoot with equipment way over qualified for the job. Now I totally understand that there will always be people who earn very good wages and have photography as a hobby,so can afford to spend a few thousand pounds/dollars/yen/euros etc on new equipment every year. No problem with that at all! But I sometimes chuckle when I see flickr photostreams that are shot with 5DMkII's or 1D's and then you realise that all they post is a snapshot of their family sunday roast once a week... 

The bottom line is (as well we all know...) that gear alone doesn't make a photoghrapher. I've taken 20000 shots on my 400D in the last 5+ years, and although I'm not a photographer by trade it does flow into my work - I'm a graphic designer. That being said, I've had some great successes with it - a selection of my images were picked up by Getty, I've shot numerous record sleeve covers and even won a photographer of the year award last year with my trusty 400D.

The camera will only ever be as good as the brain behind the viewfinder.


----------



## Takuma (Nov 17, 2011)

I still have my first dslr body, the 30D for 5 years soon. I'm shooting wildlife mainly (as hobby) and am planing a trip to africa next year. I will upgrade before then, probably to a 7D or 7DII if it is out by then. 
I want the best camera I can afford there, as I can't afford to go there again soon. Crop body for the extra 1.6x + the only FF I could get would be the 5DII and from what I hear and read I'm not sure if I would be satisfied with the AF and the fps.
My upgrades have been on lenses so far:
started with a Sigma 70-300 in may 2007 and added a Sigma 18-50 later that year (both cheap but I could take some nice photos with them). I upgraded the zoom to a Sigma 50-500 in januar 2008 and then I decided I would need IS this year, so I got the EF 100-400 L IS and a bit later the EF 24-105 L IS. Next think will be something for landscape as the 24 mm is not really wide enough at a crop body. My idea for that is the EF 8-15 L.


----------



## Chewy734 (Nov 17, 2011)

Powershot S10 - 11/1999
20D - 09/2004
5D2 - 07/2011

I don't switch bodies often.


----------



## lol (Nov 17, 2011)

My DSLR history would go something like:

1st: Sony A350, now sold.
2nd: Olympus E-510 used, bought at a price I couldn't refuse with the 70-300 lens.
3rd: Canon 50D and my first step into Canon. I wanted a more serious body that neither Sony nor Olympus could provide at the time. Sold the Olympus kit to fund it. Two systems are more than enough.
4th: Canon 300D used, I wanted a dedicated IR camera so got this cheap to modify myself.
5th: Canon 7D - I really wanted the updated AF over the 50D and just went for it. This is still my main camera.
6th: Canon 5D (mk1) used. Traded in the 50D towards it. I wanted full frame. Found I didn't need it though, so didn't keep it long and sold it again towards some lens or other.
7th: Canon 450D used. Intended for modification for astrophotography, I left it unmodified as I found myself needing it more as a 2nd body now that I no longer had the 50D or 5D.
8th: Canon 1D used (mk1, no "s"). Too cheap to say no. I don't really have any other reason than that! Currently mostly used as a paperweight.
9th: Canon 600D. This is my new 2nd body, allowing me to get the 450D sent off to be modified. The tilty screen helps in many applications. Couldn't see the extra value in the 60D to pay for it, and a second 7D seemed excessive.

So that's 9 DSLR bodies in erm... just over 3 years. I still have 5 of them. Oh, I also have a film EOS 300 I never used. I bought that just to get the lens it came with.

If/when Canon bring out the sub 1D level full frame high MP body, that will be next on my shopping list. I really don't like the 1D series bulk.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 17, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Of digital SLR bodies I've had and used, I've had the D30, 10D, Digital Rebel, Digital Rebel XT, Digital Rebel XTi, 20D, 30D, 40D, 1D MK II, 1D MK III, 5D, 5D MK II, and the 7D over the past 10 years. Usually at least two at the same time. Most of them I bought used and sold them after a year for more than I paid, but my 5D MK II will be three years old in about three weeks. I also had a Kodak DCS 620, but it was mostly as a collectible, and not used other than to test.
> 
> In order of IQ, I'd say 5D MK II, 1D MK III, 7D, 1D MK II was what I saw. Certainly the 1 series cameras have a lot more going for them besides IQ, the ability to AF at F/8 or even f/11 (with stacked TC's) is a huge plus, and will be missed with the 1Dx, if I decide to get one.



- Kodak DC-120 1997 went kaput in 2001
- Nikon CP-4500 2002 went kaput in 2005... decided to go Canon
- 350D / Rebel XT Oct 2005 Gave to daughter in 2011, still works just fine.
- 1D mk.II Mar 2011
- 5D Sep 2011 (Sold 1D2)

I found the IQ of the 5D much superior to the 1d2. However performance wise the 1d2 was much better. On RAW's the 5d is slightly better, but in jpegs it sweeps the 1d2 away.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 17, 2011)

cdang said:


> I'm amazed at how many of you change/acquired so many lens and cameras in such a short period of time.
> 
> I wish I had that luxury :'(



Buy and sell used...

e.g. I bought the 1d2 for $875 then sold it for $831 after 5- months... for $44 extra spending, What I got was a a wonderful experience


----------



## parsek (Nov 17, 2011)

I went from 30D to 40D to 7D over the course of 5 years. Next up is 5D Mark III if it turns out to be a great camera, otherwise I will wait for itÂ´s successor while I stock up on L series glass.


----------



## LuCoOc (Nov 17, 2011)

I still have my first dSLR: The trusty 1000D.
Within the last 3 years I shot at least 20.000 Pictures with it and quickly found out, that glas is more important therefore got 2 L lenses. Currently I'm trying to justify a 7D. The 10 MP from my 1000D are enough for 23x35 inch prints but the AF is a pain as well as it's viewfinder.


----------



## WildBill (Nov 17, 2011)

*First camera: Old Konica [late 60's/Early 70's] (hand me down from dad)
2nd camera: Canon FTB [~1972] (another hand me down)
3rd camera: Canon EOS 650 [August 1987]
4th camera: Canon 7D [September 2010]*

Would like to get a full frame camera someday. But for now the 7D is great for my needs.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm still using a 5D ordered two days before its introduction. (Canon Espania leaked a spec sheet.) I'm also using a 40D ordered the day it was introduced. That makes the 5D over 6 years old and the 40D over 4 years old. The 5D replaced a 10D, which just didn't cut it when photographing rock bands and jazz ensembles. The 40D gave me more reach and better focusing than the 5D with my 100-400, although I try to keep the ISO at or below 800. I might have bought a 5D2 and 7D except their benefits over what I have didn't seem sufficient.


----------



## KevinP (Nov 17, 2011)

I've only owned one DSLR, my 40D. I've put more into my lenses and lighting which to me is more important. Having said that, I do plan on buying a 7D very soon. I'd like to have two bodies with different set ups for some of the shooting I do. Switching lenses and lighting systems back and forth between one body can be a lot of work and time. It was between a 7D or a 5DMkII, but I just can't swing the price increase for the 5D right now and I have much more use for a wireles flash controller like the 7D has.


----------



## jonvillaphoto (Nov 17, 2011)

First camera for me was a Canon Rebel 2000. Eventually upgraded to a Elan 7 and the Rebel 2000 would be my second body I would keep B&W film in while the Elan shot colour. Only actually upgraded to digital 8 months ago and got a Canon 60D. Picked up a Canon S95 as my walk around camera. Eventually sold that (for about 40 bucks less than I bought it for) and got a Panasonic GF2. Now I shoot my GF2 a whole lot for personal stuff and my 60D is just for business.


----------



## Picsfor (Nov 17, 2011)

First digital was a Nikon 5700 bridge. Loved it, but missed the flexibility of an SLR.

Got a 30D, then a 40D as well when i had a wedding to do. Looked at doing stock photography for where my wife worked and struggled with the requirements of the agencies, getting too many shots rejected on quality to despite using tripod and L glass. This was just as the 5D2 came out, so my wife sanctioned the upgrade to a 5D2 as a replacement to the 30D.

It became clear that neither 30D or 40D would ever come up to the IQ of a 5D2, so sold both and ran with a single 5D2. Now have a second 5D2 as i had a wedding to do, a party to do and a few portrait shoots to do. Now getting a bit more work so 2 bodies are fine.

That said, if i won the lottery, i would love a 1DX - love the focusing and high ISO facility - but my budget doesn't reach to that. I'd have to sell both 5D2's and a lens or 2 to cover the cost


----------



## gmrza (Nov 17, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Of digital SLR bodies I've had and used, I've had the D30, 10D, Digital Rebel, Digital Rebel XT, Digital Rebel XTi, 20D, 30D, 40D, 1D MK II, 1D MK III, 5D, 5D MK II, and the 7D over the past 10 years. Usually at least two at the same time. Most of them I bought used and sold them after a year for more than I paid, but my 5D MK II will be three years old in about three weeks. I also had a Kodak DCS 620, but it was mostly as a collectible, and not used other than to test.
> 
> In order of IQ, I'd say 5D MK II, 1D MK III, 7D, 1D MK II was what I saw. Certainly the 1 series cameras have a lot more going for them besides IQ, the ability to AF at F/8 or even f/11 (with stacked TC's) is a huge plus, and will be missed with the 1Dx, if I decide to get one.



The other interesting point is what number of releases people are getting on their shutters - it is always a matter of debate how long a shutter is likely to live relative to the spec given by the manufacturer. I have seen references to 5DIIs doing over 1 million shutter releases, but have not seen anything to corroborate the accuracy of that information.
Given how long it has been since the 5D was introduced, it would be interesting to know how many clicks some of the (still) hard working 5Ds have on them..


----------



## ferdi (Nov 17, 2011)

Pentax Espio 140M (1996, analog, still works)
Fujifilm FinePix S602 Zoom (2002, 3mp, still works, bulky)
Sony DSC-T1 (2005, 5mp, dead battery, fits in shirt pocket)
Canon EOS 7D (2010)
Canon EOS 5D Mark II (2011)
Canon EOS-1D Mark IV (in about two weeks)
Fujifilm X10 (postponed to 2012)


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 17, 2011)

My first digital was a G-1 in 2001 (I continued to shoot film in my used T-90 for anything that moved). In 2004, a Digital Rebel. In 2006, a 30D (I wanted two bodies and the 30D seemed like an obvious upgrade to the Rebel as well). Shortly thereafter, my first L glass (100-400). In 2008, added a 5D with the 27-105L (I think its was 2008 - but anyway it was just before the 5DII came out --- I was setting up two cameras with different lens and changing between them as subjects (trains) moved through the scene. I found it difficult to switch between the Rebel and the 30D because of different control locations, etc. The 5D and 30D controls are nearly identical so, problem solved). Since then, I have added the 24L T&S (Version I) and the 70-200 4 L. I continue to lust after a 5DII and a 7D, but every time I think about it, I think of new glass I would rather have (50 1.4; 100 L macro; an UW). I am not professional, so (as someone else has said), until I win the lottery, I will probably stick with what I have. Although not relevant, really, to this forum, I did buy a Crown Graphic on E-bay last year and just took my first shots with it (finally) last weekend. Light years apart from any DSLR.


----------



## docsavage123 (Nov 17, 2011)

Started off with Pentax optio 555 and Canon Powershot A40, realised I wanted to take more photos so bought a 350D in June 2006, then got hooked, bought my first L lens 400mm F5.6 the following year, got the 40D when it came out in 2007, gave my 350D to a friend who is no longer here. Bought 7D in March 2009 was amazed by it, decided to trade 40D in November 2010 for a 5D Classic (I seem to use this more now) and love the full frame - could not justify getting the 5D Mark II. In September this year got a 2nd hand 1D Mark II for Â£400 from Jacobs Digital, which is still an amazing piece of kit if built like a tank. Oh and through all this I still have a IXUS 700 which is my trusty compact and cant see the point of replacing it.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 17, 2011)

I had access to the original canon D30 and D60 way back when and purchased the 10D when it came out... Proceeded to leapfrog from the 10D to 30D to 50D but ditched the 50D as quickly as I could when the 7D came out... Now got the 7D and 5d2. Basically I dont upgrade JUST to upgrade... you get a feeling when you've outgrown your camera and if there is a new camera that does stuff my current camera doesn't and can make my photography better/more consistent/faster/etc then I will bite the bullet. (30D-bigger/faster/responsive, 50D-supposedly better/microadjust/better interface, 7D-superior IQ compared to 50D/flash triggering/AF, 5d2-better IQ and low light performance)


----------



## willrobb (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, I started the post last night before bed and get to have a good read on the packed Friday morning Tokyo rush hour train 

So here's my time line and reasons for upgrades (other than the "want factor")

Late2006/early2007: Bought a 2nd hand 30D. I was shooting film with a canon EOS 7 and a Mamiya 7II, I wanted to stick with film but I was getting job offers with a very quick turn around and needed digital so I dipped my toes in the water, slipped and fell into a big digital pool which I only climbed out of (slightly) last week.

2008 summer. Bought my 5D new. Things were going well workwise and I wanted full frame with better IQ, the 5D was in my price range and I went for it. I was very happy with the results. Kept the 30D as back up.

Summer 2009. Bought the 5DmkII, sold the 30D. I bought the 5DmkII as an agency I worked for deemed only photos taken in RAW on a 12 megapix camera or more could be submitted. They hinted at an increase to come, so I plumped for the 5DmkII. Another factor was I had started shooting fashion week in Tokyo and I wanted something with really good high ISO capabilities. For a while I was shooting with the 5DmkII and had my 5D as a back up.

Late 2010. Bought 7D, sold the 5D. During two consequtive wedding shoots I had problems with my 5D. The first time turning it on and off worked, the next time the shutter stopped working and I had to shoot with only the 5DmkII. I took my 5D to canon, got it fixed and decided to sell it. Got a good price for it and bought a second hand 7D that was in mint condition, so essentially I swapped bodies. I was getting married that month and really wanted the 1DmkIV but I had still to pay for the honeymoon and I felt it better to make sure I got that right, money well spent as a happy wife makes for a happy life ;-)

This week. Sold the 7D for slightly less than I bought it for and got another 5DmkII. I was really happy with the 7D, for runway shoots it was my main camera, for group shots at events I often used the built in wireless speedlite controller which was a real life saver, the AF and FPS was much better than the 5DmkII, but overall I felt the 7D wasn't so good for me in terms of IQ when I cranked it up over ISO. In that respect the 5DmkII wins hands down IMO, I shoot a lot of indoor events and I was worried that if my 5DmkII stopped during an event the IQ of the 7D wouldn't be good enough. The 5DmkII prices have dropped a lot here recently, the selling the 7D and a decent hire paid for the new body, it gives me more peace of mind so I felt it was worth it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 17, 2011)

QNeX said:


> I am currently contemplating getting a 5D Mark II (as III doesn't
> seem to be around the corner)...



thats what I did I got sick of waiting for them to announce what they were doing so i figured i'll just get the 5D2s and I'll probably get at least a solid year of use out of them then if something really amazing finally comes up its going to have one hell of a waitlist. I think if you keep waiting for the next big thing you will never get anything and currently the 5D2 is really good bang for buck.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Nov 17, 2011)

gmrza said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Of digital SLR bodies I've had and used, I've had the D30, 10D, Digital Rebel, Digital Rebel XT, Digital Rebel XTi, 20D, 30D, 40D, 1D MK II, 1D MK III, 5D, 5D MK II, and the 7D over the past 10 years. Usually at least two at the same time. Most of them I bought used and sold them after a year for more than I paid, but my 5D MK II will be three years old in about three weeks. I also had a Kodak DCS 620, but it was mostly as a collectible, and not used other than to test.
> ...



I'm not sure if there is any software that I know of that can tell you the clicks on the old 5D. Correct me if I'm wrong as I'd be interested to know. I have used files from the 5D and the MKII and strangely enough - apart from in low light the original has superior skin tones. I am looking forward to experimenting with video though. Not buying a mk II this close to a mk III release unless I specifically _needed_ it.


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's my timeline:

â€¢ Fall 2000 - Nikon FM (Art Photography I, II and III classes in HS) my dad's old film camera
â€¢ December 2002 - Sony P71 P&S
â€¢ May 2006 - Canon SD600 P&S
â€¢ February 2010 - Canon Rebel XT and kit lens (used)
â€¢ September 2011 - Canon Rebel XTi (purchased broken; fixed, and sold XT for more than purchase price)

Since Feb 2010, I have spent a total of just under $1000 for all my photo gear (see signature), most of it was really good used deals, and the rest broken and fixed. I have also sold 2 lenses and 2 bodies that I fixed (thanks, Craigslist!). I've profitted a couple hundred from my little projects, so I've spent about $800 net.

I would love to step up to a newer body (primarily for ISO >1600 and a better OVF), but have not done it yet. The 60D would be perfect (love the size). If Canon were to release an entry-level FF camera in a body the size of the 60D I would pull every string to convince my wife for the upgrade. I would not be interested in a body the size of the 5D or 1D series.

Most likely I'll upgrade the next time I find a killer deal on CL, or a broken camera to fix.


----------



## willrobb (Nov 18, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> Got a 30D, then a 40D as well when i had a wedding to do. Looked at doing stock photography for where my wife worked and struggled with the requirements of the agencies, getting too many shots rejected on quality to despite using tripod and L glass. This was just as the 5D2 came out, so my wife sanctioned the upgrade to a 5D2 as a replacement to the 30D.



Seems like the stock agency requirements has made a few people upgrade. It helped sway my decision as well, but I really cut down on my stock agency work a lot, a hard market these days. I still do t when I travel though, it's good to get access to some places


----------



## pwp (Nov 18, 2011)

Some extreme cases of "Upgraditus" should be referred to Health Authorities. For most of us a new body may mean keeping a newer kit than the art director, performance requirements for particular clients or just the plain good fun you have unboxing the latest, running tests, pixel peeping, being amazed by performance gains over the old bodies and in the best case scenario realizing you can come up with shots that were previously impossible. The MkIV was like this for me. 

As long as a body delivers the shots without anxieties that will undermine the creative process, I'll keep it. I still pull out my 5D classic from time to time. Shooting action and needing a second body I love charging up the batteries on my astoundingly responsive 1DMkIIn. 

There are gear nuts out there who pickup every new upgrade/update that comes along. I know a cashed up hobbyist who is Canon obsessed and is always the first with the latest gear. Can't say I've seen too many of his photos though. 

Early in the digital history each upgrade tended to deliver massive evolutionary improvements, and to stay competitive in business, short-cycle updates were a must, regardless of the expense. Now it's all smoothing out. If a 5D classic delivers the shots for you then keep it until it falls apart. 

What's it all about after all? The creative process & the images or the hardware? For my friend the cashed up hobbyist it's the hardware. For others it's the image that has the power to amaze.

Paul Wright


----------



## te4o (Nov 18, 2011)

I find this thread very comforting - I see many people sticking to their working "bodies" and not jumping up every six months. This makes me re-bonding to my old 40D easier. Very nice, thanks!
From a D30 1999 I jumped to 40D in 2008. No more. Waiting for a FF better in IQ and noise than the current ones. 
I went from kit lenses in 1999 to 17-55+70-200/4 IS and sold them for 4xCarl Zeiss primes. 580II and minor things.
BUT, I updated the computer gear substantially since 1999 - this was the biggest jump: from a 486 Pentium which just hold copies of my jpegs I went through a major metamorphosis and ended up with a 2010 6 core MacPro 24GB with a OWC SSD and 8 TB in Raid 0 for running photo and film productions.... The software I use now to add punch is so much better than 1999 that I recently forgot about the Canon-Wait and focused on reworking my libraries - that's fun. 
And for more fun I'll get a Fuji X10 as a distraction from waiting for the 5D3... when it comes out. 
Cheers


----------



## papa-razzi (Nov 18, 2011)

For me, this is all just a hobby. People that make money with their camera would be much different I'm sure.
Sorry for the long post, but this is a fun topic to comment on.

Pentax K-1000 in 1982. Still have it. Still works great.
Rebel XSi - Sept '2008. Gave it to my Daughter after I got the 7D
7D - Oct 2010

XSi was my first Digital SLR, and re-entry into my photography hobby beyond the powershots. It took me the first year to get really familiar with all the camera could do. The XSi was great for most things I shot, but I started shooting a lot of indoor sports, and the XSi just didn't cut it. When the 7D came out, I knew that would be a great fit for me.

I upgraded to the 7D for better AF, and better ISO performance, and faster FPS. I really love it. It fits me perfectly.

Since then I have been more interested in glass, and it seems like there is always one more lens I want. 
Sept 2008 - EF-S 18-55 (gave away w/ XSi)
June 2009 - EF-S 55-250 I wanted to try something long, OK in good light with still subjects, otherwise no. Not so good for action.
June 2010 - EF 50 f/1.4 - first fast lens, use this for volleyball, and basketball when I can get close enough. Focuses slow and soft wide open.
Oct. 2010 - EF 85 f/1.8 - Awesome for Volleyball. This is my main lens for this.
Dec. 2010 - EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS - should have gotten this much sooner than I did. Best all-round lens for APC
Mar. 2011 - EF 24-105 f/4L IS - use this one for kid's soccer, not much else. Thought I would use it much more.
Sept 2011 - EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS I (used) - for track & cross country, to replace 55-250(which I am selling). Not really what I needed for outdoor track, but I got a good deal on it. Thinking of selling it at some point to get one of the lenses on my wish list.

I still want EF 70-300L or 100-400L, a wide prime, and a EF 135 f/2L (if I sell the EF 70-200 f/2.8 IS).
So I guess I'm a lens junkie.

I'm pretty happy with the 7D, so it will take a big improvement at a similar price point to the current 7D to get me to prioritize a new body over more lenses. I likely won't upgrade bodies unless the 7DII has significantly improved ISO and IQ. And I would wait a while after it ships for the price to come down a bit.

I have always wanted a FF just to experience that and maybe expand my photography experience, so I am tempted to get a used 5DII when the 5DIII comes out and people are selling their 5DII to get the new model.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Nov 18, 2011)

Eisbaer said:


> I take photographs for about 25 years now. Bodies during this time: T70, T90, 40D. That's it. Strange.
> 
> Best regards
> Eisbaer



27 years here. Bodies T70 (1984-1987), T90 - 2 bodies (1987-2011), 7D (2011)... 1D X (As soon as it's released).

The T90 still works like a champ. The 7D is nice, but will become a back up camera for the 1D X... until the 5DMk3 comes out.

Cheers,
Wrathwilde


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 18, 2011)

My purchase history and general reason for buying: -

1982 - *Yaschica Electro GSN* - Had to start somewhere, so I started here
1985 - *Canon AE-1 Program* - Getting a bit more serious 
1993 - *Canon 1000FN* - Wow - the camera focuses on its own
1995 - *Mamiya RB67* - Moved to medium format - The negatives are bigger and easier to enlarge
2000 - *Canon 3000* - On sale with massive discount
2002 - *Canon Elan 7E * - More autofocus point, more FPS, eye control
2006 - *Minolta SRT101* - There was so much cheap Minolta glass around
2006 - *Minolta X-700 * - As above, this is a more advanced body
2009 - *Canon 30D* - Was getting curious about digital so picked up a second hand body to see what its all about
2010 - *Mamiya 6* - Had always wanted one. Its a lot lighter than the RB67, but not as versatile
2011 - *Olympus EPL-1* - Small and has video
2011 - *Canon 1Ds Mk ii* - Wanted to see what FF is all about. Was thinking of waiting for a 5Diii, but this was going cheap.

Except for the AE-1 (which was sold to fund the move to EF), still have them all. Currently, the ones that getting a lot of regular use are the Mamiya 6, 30D, and EPL-1.


----------



## King Conquer (Nov 18, 2011)

2010: Rebel XS - I just started and quickly realised i loved photography and sold it for a better one.
2010: Bought a T1i - quickly realied i liked this alot more than just a usual hobby and eventually sold it
2011: Bought 60D 
2011 Bought 5DMKII - No regrets


----------



## Ghostdive (Nov 18, 2011)

2007 400D
2011 60D -- need fast something new.
2012 maybe 1Dx much good specs, which i love, but the price ;D
then the next years nothing.


----------



## sct69 (Nov 18, 2011)

Pre 2005 a couple of cheap point and shoot film cameras
2006 a Fuji film point and shoot digital camera
2007 My first DSLR being a 400D which I sold 12mths later for a good price to buy a 40D in 2008. I still use this camera and its currently my only camera body. 
2011/2012 I'm dreaming of another body to upgrade from the 40D though its still a great camera.


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 18, 2011)

Moved from film (EOS 100) to digital in 2009 with secondhand 40D (still have, still use)

May 2009 - 50D
Jan 2010 - 5D
Jan 2011 - 5DII
Sept 2011 - 2 x 7D
Sept 2011 Sold 50D, 5D
Nov 2011 - 1D4

As my photography has progressed then I have upgraded appropriately.


----------



## the-ninth (Nov 18, 2011)

I am still with my first DSLR-body, a 30D from 2005. So far I don't see any of the new bodies being worth the upgrade. If the 5D Mark III will have a significantly better autofocus than the Mark II, I'll go for it.

Cheers, Robert


----------



## RC (Nov 18, 2011)

Fun and interesting thread, hope it is ok to a take little departure from the original subject. Photography for me is a (obsessive) hobby and escape, not making a living from it or any money--maybe someday though. 

*SLRs*
1981 - Olympus OM10 w/ 50 1.8 (those of you old enough and in the US should recall those Cheryl Tieggs  comercials)
1983 - Olympus OM2n w/50 1.4 (love photography, learning a lot--must have a manual camera, sold the OM10)
1985 - Olympus OM4 (very cool, built in spot meter--must have camera. Lots and lots of gear throughout the 80s and into the 90s)
1990s - mostly absent from photography, married, kids, work--life is hectic. 
2000s - life is more hectic, teenage girls , need an escape must get back into photography. Sold all film gear.
2010 - 7D (about a year of research and saving money, was actually waiting for the 60D to be announced [which is how I found this site about 2 years ago], disappointed in 60D specs, ordered my 7D. Absolutely love it! Thank you Canon for pushing me to the 7D. Only thing I miss is interchangeable focus screens.
2010 - Canon AE-1 Film camera for my daughter's photography class

*Wishlist as of today (somewhat in order)*
- 24-105 f4L or 24-70 2.8L (selling 15-85)
- 35 1.4L 
- 50 1.4II (want ring USM)
- 5D III (addition not replacement)
- 85 1.8
- TBD


*Point N Shoot*
Olympus Stylus
Minolta something - hated it
Canon APS - needed a tiny camera for mountain biking which wouldn't make me cry if I crashed and crushed it.
2000 - Canon A20 (first digital)
2005 - S80
2012 - S100 must get before March

First ever camera, great grandfather gave me a Kodak Brownie, never found any film for it. Graduated to a Vivitar 110 with "flip flash"--Ok now I have dated myself ???


----------



## mikeyL (Nov 18, 2011)

Well I am an amateur as well, so my path has been like this:

- Original film shooter with a *Canon AT-1* and then eventually with an *Olympus OM-2* way back in the 70s and 80s. Eventually drifted away from photography for a long time.

- Got back interested in 2006, and bought a *Canon 350D*. Great camera. My daughter was playing competitive club volleyball so shot a lot of that plus a 3 week trip to Europe and other trips/travel.

- Eventually wanted something with better AF for sports, and with live view for astrophotography. Bought a *Canon 40D* in Jan of 2008. Has been a fabulous body. It is still my current camera today and I have shot lots of vball, landscape, travel, and a little bit of astrophotography with it. (astro shooting is VERY challenging  )

- In Sept. 2009 I got to play with a friend's *Nikon D700*, and since I had settled into landscape shooting as my favorite thing to shoot (and my daughter's vball career was over) I decided I wanted to go FF. At that time I couldn't afford to upgrade, so I waited. Since about the beginning/middle of 2011 I have had the money to upgrade, but by then it seemed like the successor to the *5D MkII* was 'just around the corner. Now I have waited so long that it is the principle of the thing that I don't want to buy a new body just to have it superseded immediately. I am not likely to be in a position to upgrade again for maybe quite a while.  

I suppose I could have been shooting the *5D MkII* now for half a year, with who knows how much longer from now until an upgrade path is available for it. But in any case, I am now committed to waiting for the next gen of whatever they decide to make to upgrade the small form factor FF body style. I cannot afford a 1D class body, I no longer need the fps they offer, and I don't want to extra bulk and weight in any case.

ML


----------



## rossbeckernz (Nov 18, 2011)

1 1965 - Olympus half frame rangefinder
2 1971 - Canon FT QL w/ 50mm f1.4 (first SLR & what an upgrade). Then bought (second hand) an FLM50mm f3.5 macro with lifesize adapter (still have it & use it on the m4/3 Lumix G3). A year later an FL-F 300mm f5.6 flourite (Canon's first flourite lens, still have it, now with an EF mount. The resolution & pic quality of this lens still blows me away). 
3 1976 - Canon F1 & FD35mm f2
4 1987 - Canon EOS 650 & EF28-105, EF100-300
5 1992 - Canon EOS 5 (with eye-controlled focus-fantastic) & EF 20-35mm f2.8L (still use it)
6 2004 - Canon EOS 10D (gave it to my daughter)
7 2008 - Canon EOS 1D Mk III
8 2010 - Canon EOS 1D Mk IV
9 2011 - Canon EOS 1D Mk IV
I use all 3 1D bodies at times & my 5 "L" lenses. But mostly on assigment use the 2 1D4s with a Black Rapid double harness, 1 with a modified EF-S 10-22mm & the other with an EF 80-200 f2.8L (the magic drainpipe).


----------



## Picsfor (Nov 18, 2011)

Didn't realise we were including film cameras as well.

1986 - OK, Praktica something or other with sirius 28-200 (both broken when dropped from a locomotive cab)
1986 - Canon AE1 P + 50mm f1.8 (purchased with insurance money!)
1987 - A1 + Sirius 28-200 Canon Mount
1988 - second A1 with power winder (5fps) and portrait mode, and 24mm wide angle 
1989 Traded AE1 P for 3rd A1 body to ensure standard set up through out.
2 x Sunpac flash guns, 1 fill in, 1 full flash
Tripod and cable release


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Nov 18, 2011)

when starting photography, my brother purchased the 40D and did photography, however somehow, there was some transition and next thing you know, I am using it, and studying photography and making it a career. I still use the 40D, we got it when it came out. 

i havent bought anything else, i have the 40D 17-85 EFS lens, 70-300 EF lens and a 50mm 1.8. now, my plans though would be maybe the 7D, but i am waiting on the 7D II if it comes out in 2012 or some good aps-c camera or maybe a fast APS camera. I hate the noise on my 40D and would love a better camera, but i like FF but they are slow in fps and not many AF points unlike what you usually get in an APS-C or APS-H. so im waiting to see what canon releases to meet my needs and budget. 

the 1D X does actually meet these needs but way to epensive. maybe later on down the road when I am more of a professional and not a student. Though I am impatient on replacing my 40D.

i dislike rebels, 60D has a dumb layout, 50D , is a small useless upgrade, and 7D may see a replacement soon so all i can do is play the waiting game -_- wish i had cash though for a 1DX


----------



## K-amps (Nov 18, 2011)

mikeyL said:


> I suppose I could have been shooting the *5D MkII* now for half a year, with who knows how much longer from now until an upgrade path is available for it. But in any case, I am now committed to waiting for the next gen of whatever they decide to make to upgrade the small form factor FF body style. I cannot afford a 1D class body, I no longer need the fps they offer, and I don't want to extra bulk and weight in any case.
> 
> ML



Was in same boat as you around Summer. So decided to get a used 5D1 and sell it when the 5d3 comes. Have been shooting with it for a few months and like it very much. If 5d3 is no good then might jump to a good deal on 5d2. (Since it uses the Magic lantern Firmware which gives me +/-7 AEB)


----------



## branden (Nov 19, 2011)

I got the 300D in 2004, and had it until I realized point-and-shoots were outperforming it. Then in 2010 I got the 5D MkII, and in June I got a T3 as a second body, because I was shooting events and needed a second body better than the 300D.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Nov 19, 2011)

A-1: from 1997-January, 2005
EOS 20d: January, 2005-January, 2009 (though I still have it and use it)
EOS 5d Mark II: January, 2009 to present.

Honestly, I upgraded because I wanted full-frame. I thought I might occasionally use the higher ISO and video so I went with the Mark II instead of the original. I'm hoping to keep the 5d as my primary camera for the next 7 years, though the 20d could get replaced in a year or two with a little Rebel. I friggin' love those things.


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 19, 2011)

My first camera in the early 80's was a Zenith 11, built like a tank, and it felt like you were carrying a tank at times. Although it's alot smaller than my 7D, it's almost as heavy. After concentrating on my career, my interest in photography was put on the backburner and I didn't enter the digital age until October 2007, with a 400D. At the time, I had a feel of the Nikon D90 and the 40D and preferred the feel of both, but both were significantly more expensive (especially the 40D), As I still had my old M42 screwmount lenses, I went with Canon and the rest is history. I soon found the old lenses weren't as sharp as the kit and the Tamron and I soon got a 100-400, as I photographed more wildlife. This started to show the limits of the 400D, pushing me into a refurb 40D the following August, which I bought for Â£482, after the winner of the bid on Canon's eBay site pulled out, as he had won the bid on two. My dad still has the 400D. I then started to do low light stuff and licence through Alamy, who required around 16MP at the time, so was looking for something with cleaner images and more resolution. I looked at the 50D when it came out, but wasn't impressed by the test images I found or a little later by some images taken at the same time as my 40D. The noise levels seemed alot higher and there was very little gain in resolution. Then I started looking at the 5D MkII, but I knew that at times, I needed the faster frame rate for wildlife, even though it would be ideal for landscapes. So I was patiently waiting for the 60D, but the 7D came out instead, so I pre-ordered against my better judgement after looking at a large number of preview test images (I knew I would be paying over the odds at first) and immediately got some shots where the 40D would have struggled. I kept the 40D as a backup, having missed an otter on the Isle of Skye through having the wrong lens on. I soon realised the 7D wasn't ideal for landscapes though, so I again looked at the 5D MkII and came across a refurb about a year later, slightly cheaper than new, but still with a full 12 month warranty from Canon. I then sold the 40D for Â£440, so Â£42 rental for about two years! I probably now use the 5D MkII slightly more than the 7D, bu they each have their uses. The 7D is the workhorse whenever I'm shooting wildlife, but when the light gets lower or I find some macro subjects, the 5D comes out and if an otter ever appears behind me again while taking landscapes, the 7D is ready to grab, with lens attached.


----------



## elflord (Nov 19, 2011)

willrobb said:


> How about everyone else, how often do you go through a body? What makes you upgrade? When do you feel you're happy with what you've got?



Bought a film camera in '97. Upgraded to digital a few years later (Powershot A40). Upgraded (A60 I think) that when the first one got stolen, then upgraded (Nikon Coolpix L11) around 2008 when the powershot died. Discovered that the L11 was unusable in low light (2010) and picked up an entry level SLR (Canon Rebel XS). Caught the gear acquisition syndrome bug, and picked up a 5D Mark II and Panasonic GF2 in 2011. Will sell either the GF2 or the rebel XS. Would sell the L11 if anyone would buy it.


----------



## UrbanImages (Nov 21, 2011)

September 1999- Rebel G SLR Film
March 2005- 300D
September 2008- 40D
May 2011- 60D
October 2011- 5D Mk II

I still have the Rebel G and use it. I had 6 good years with the 300D and gave it to my best friend when I bought my 60D in May because he wanted to learn DSLR. I still have my 40D along with the 60D and my newly purchased 5D Mk II. 
I do a lot of fire photography in addition to my other photo interests so I'm usually shooting with 2 cameras with a short and long lenses. My go to camera is now the 5D, but the 60 is right there as well. I keep the 40D as a backup, with 3 EF-S lenses and a 430 EX flash in a separate bag.

Really I was satisfied with the 60D, but I felt I was missing something not having the FF sensors. I do A LOT of all around photography so I decided to take the plunge, well worth it! That being said, I don't think I will ever part with the 40D as it is still a sentimental favorite. It's all about preference and how you use the cameras. If you do a lot of photography which entails a possibility of needing to change lenses, then 2 works. I won't buy another body now for a long time, possibly until one burns out.


----------



## willrobb (Nov 22, 2011)

Kernuak said:


> I kept the 40D as a backup, having missed an otter on the Isle of Skye through having the wrong lens on. I soon realised the 7D wasn't ideal for landscapes though, so I again looked at the 5D MkII and came across a refurb about a year later, slightly cheaper than new, but still with a full 12 month warranty from Canon. I then sold the 40D for Â£440, so Â£42 rental for about two years! I probably now use the 5D MkII slightly more than the 7D, bu they each have their uses. The 7D is the workhorse whenever I'm shooting wildlife, but when the light gets lower or I find some macro subjects, the 5D comes out and if an otter ever appears behind me again while taking landscapes, the 7D is ready to grab, with lens attached.



Way off topic, sorry...but I love the Isle of Skye, such a brilliant wee Island and so accessible. Haven't been for a while, moving back to Scotland next year so really want to get back there for a visit.


----------



## knkedlaya (Nov 22, 2011)

2009 Jan -XSi

Now menu and display buttons broken, but I am still continue to use XSi. Since I shoot macros more, high FPS, ISO, AF performance doesnt matter to me. If these controls were not broken I would still continue to use XSi. It has everything what I need.

I do not want to spend extra amount on fixing XSi instead thinking of 60D or 7D now, not sure when I will press "buy" button!!!

Naveena


----------



## pakosouthpark (Nov 24, 2011)

My first camera was a film SLR 500n and that was around 2006 - as a student it was all i could afford.. 
After a few months working in 2008 I bought a 350d and still own it today, I was trying to upgrade to a 550d when it came out but unfortunate events made me give it up. Now I'm waiting and saving for the 5D mkiii (I'm getting into video professionally, atm using my boss camera) and can't wait to know the full specs of it!! It will be a massive difference from my humble 350d that does the job (even with a broken light meter)..


----------



## pj1974 (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is my input to this interesting thread.... including the reason why I changed / upgraded.
I am glad that my 'new gear acquisition syndrome' isn't as severe as some others ;D

*Camera bodies*
1979 - 1995 Yashica film camera - when my parents let me use theirs 
1995 - 1999 Olympus film camera - (I gave it away in about 2004 after not using it since 1999)
1999 - 2000 Kodak digital P&S (an early digital camera - used at work, occasionally took home)
2000 - 2001 Fuji F40i P&S (I gave it to friends who wanted a compact digital P&S, I wanted something with optical zoom)
2001 - 2003 Fuji 6800 P&S (zoom mechanism failed - but many photos in the meantime) 
2003 - 2005 Fuji F60z P&S (a child broke it - but many photos in the meantime)
2005 - present Canon 350D (works flawlessly. About 100k photos. Weaknesses: AF, low light, poor handling)
2009 - present Canon 7D (a great handling camera producing high quality images).

*DSLR lenses & major accessories*
2005 - present Canon 18-55mm (kit) (basic, but still useful as a very light travel kit)
2005 - 2011 Canon 28-135mm USM IS (have just sold this. Good lens, but superceded by 15-85mm)
2005 - present Canon 50mm f1.8 (can produce great images, but buggy AF so annoying @ f1.8 )
2005 - 2009 - Lowepro 150 AW (given to friends who were going overseas on mission work)
2006 - present Canon 100-300mm USM (decent build quality, image quality decent stopped down @ 300mm. Will sell it)
2007 - present Sigma 10-20mm EX HSM (great quality ultra wide zoom!)
2008 - present Lowepro Slingshot 300 (useful for taking lots of gear on walks)
2009 - present Lowepro 170 AW (my 'daily travel' bag - can hold my 7D & any 2 of my lenses)
2009 - present Canon 100mm f2.8 USM macro (fantastic macro & also useful for portrait)
2009 - present Hahnl remote shutter / interval meter (fantastic for remote release & time lapse photos)
2010 - present Canon 15-85mm USM IS (my most used 'go to lens'. Very sharp, contrasty, super useful focal length & IS)
2010 - present Manfrotto Tripod & head (really a must for macro photography and benefits many landscapes)
2010 - present Canon 70-300mm L USM IS (my highest quality lens. Super sharp, contrasty - even wide open @ any focal length. Still a travel comfortably size / weight!)
2011 - present Nissin Di866MkII flash (to enhance my exploration of the world of flash photography)

Paul


----------



## RobertG. (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,
I started with a P&S in 2002 (Canon A200) and then got another, better P&S in 2006. I used them until the shutter botton was broken on both of them. I also got more and more frustated with the limitations of these cams. So I got my first DSLR in 2009 (450D) and consider now to buy a 5D Mark II. The 450D works works fine but it lacks a bit of resulotion and the major issue is the low iso performance. For macro shots I love it but I concentrade more and more on landscape and architecture, so full frame is the better option. I would like to use the full potential of my 35L and TS-E 24mm L II.


----------



## BumpyMunky (Nov 30, 2011)

1988: Minolta SR T-101 w/ 50 1.7 and 135 2.8.
Why? Inherited. Better than my Kodak 110 ;D

2003: Minolta Dimage 7i (not SLR, but SLR-like) 
Why? First digital for instant feedback. First kid.

2008: Canon 40D w/ 17-85 and 70-200 f4 
Why? First DSLR for better DoF, faster focus, higher resolution. Second kid.

2012: ? ? ? ? 
Why? better ISO and video. No more kids.

With each body/camera, I've probably taken 100x more pictures than the previous. Still not 100x better though, so I'm working on that. 

Since the 40D though, I've acquired a 50 1.4, a 17-55 2.8, a 580ex2 and a bit of off-camera flash gear. 

So much fun.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Nov 30, 2011)

Dec. 12, 2009- Got my Rebel XSi, my 55-250mm IS and the kit 18-55
March 2011 - Added the nifty fifty f/1.8 because I wanted photos with better bokeh and to be able to take better pics in low light.

I'm still using my Rebel XSi, and probably will continue to use it until it breaks. xD


----------



## mjbehnke (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought my Rebel XT in 2007, when I traded my Canon AE1 in. It was a very nice camera and I used it alot! Last year, I got an error code that would go away after I pulled the battery out and put it back in. Than it finally quit all together. I have the local camera shop send it in for repairs and it was going to cost more than it was worth. So, I purchased the 60D. I really like this camera alot. I'm not a pro, so I don't need anything fancy. I'll keep it until it dies and then I'll buy whatever is new at the time. Just an FYI, My Rebel did pass 240,000 clicks before it totally died. I really used it alot.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to be an upgrade freak. I own a lot of cameras because of Lens Rentals Canada.

However, personally. The 5D Mark II and Leica M9 will be it. I'd like another 2-3 years out of the 5D2. Though I'll probably go 5D3 whenever it hits.

The M9? It'd be good enough for another 5 at least.

I like beating the heck out of a camera for a long time. I'd honestly be happy still using a 40D, that was/is a fantastic camera.


----------



## willrobb (Nov 30, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> However, personally. The 5D Mark II and Leica M9 will be it. I'd like another 2-3 years out of the 5D2. Though I'll probably go 5D3 whenever it hits.



I feel the same way. I have a 2 1/2 year old 5DmkII body and a 2 week old 5DmkII body. I'm not sure how much longer the former will keep working well as it's been through a lot, but my new body I want 3 years work out of before it gets retired to back up position.


----------



## michaelm (Nov 30, 2011)

I still have camera bodies from 10 years ago that I use. I don't really upgrade, I purchase tools and equipment based on ROI. 

With ROI in mind I make more careful decisions and focus on camera bodies that can be upgraded, or that are high-end enough to produce for years. My last new camera body was two years ago, I'm unlikely to buy a new one for another year. I'd be more inclined to add lights, grip (light stands, soft boxes , etc.), lenses, upgrade software, color management and spend on marketing on a regular basis. Camera bodies are upgraded every few years or if I add a new photographer.

Can I make money on this is my first question, followed by "how long before this new camera, printer, lens is turning a profit?" 

If it still is earning its keep and returning income it continues to be used. When something wears out, or stops being financially productive then I sell it or donate it. 

It does not matter if it's a printer, camera, light, computer or other tool, it's got to earn its keep.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 30, 2011)

JackSw1ss said:


> But how difficult it was to sell everything. Expect for 2 lenses, the rest was a PIA really. I ended up givin away the D60 almost as a gift LOL



really? When I sold all my Nikon gear it all sold in about a week and i got pretty reasonable prices for it all too


----------



## funkboy (Dec 2, 2011)

Still on my 40D, which was an upgrade from the 10D that got me into DSLR photography in the first place.

Very tempted by the 7D, but I'm still really happy with the 40D & can't really justify the upgrade. It'll have to be something pretty revolutionary (& affordable) to get me to move. I get a new lens every year or two & leave it at that. New glass certainly gets me out shooting a lot more than a new body did.

Compact cameras, however, are a different story. Had a Pana LX3 for a year or two (loved it), traded it on the LX5 shortly after it came out (even better), and now a Fuji X10 is on the way (to be continued)...


----------



## Jettatore (Dec 2, 2011)

A sad reality is that a lot of this stuff ends up as junk, polluting our wildlife. Or to put it another way, our habits are certainly not contributing to a healthy environment. It concerns me because I am very interested in nature, wildlife and insect photography and pollution and massive garbage piles and ruined oceans are not useful for my desired compositions. I'm already a bit ticked off, living on the East Coast of the US that light pollution seriously detracts from amateur astro-photography which I feel I would be quite interested/active in if I had access to clearer skies (Jealous of all my friends who live in NZ and Aus).


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 2, 2011)

Jettatore said:


> (Jealous of all my friends who live in NZ and Aus).



I shall be awaiting your telescope and camera bodies in the mail... ;D

I've had 4 bodies in my life:
- a Kodak point and shoot Instamatic X15F, nothing more than a plastic lens and 2-blade leaf shutter. It took 126 Cartridge film, anyone remember (or even heard of) that? I took a prize-winning photo on it when I was only 8 or so. I found it a few years ago, still had half a roll of undeveloped film in, from when I was in Thailand when I was 10. (Thankfully kodak still processed it, and the photos were only half-fogged).
- 35mm Nikon One-touch 100, just a wide angle lens point and shoot. Not bad for what it was, it went on a lot of holidays with me when I was a teenager.
- Olympus mju820, bought end of 2007 just before I went overseas backpacking for a year (which turned into 3). Bought it mostly because it was "weatherproof", and better lens/zoom than the properly submersible types. Turns out it was not dunk-in-beer proof, nor Czech-river-drunken-rafting-falling-in proof. Technically this should be counted as 2 bodies because the first died. Between the two bodies I kept about 12,000 photos.
- 7D, had it just over a year, about 16,000 shutter-shots.

Next?:
- I've got a lot of Pentacon Six and Kiev 88 glass, I do have a Pentacon Six body that was doa when i got it. One day i'll get a proper film body for all my glass, either a P6 or a Kiev 88CM / Hartblei 1006 (but then i'll be tempted to get a digital hassy back for it).
- Maybe maybe maybe i'll find a cheap Eos 3 or 1V for film and using my canon glass. I might even use IR film and/or find an IR-converted digital body, if it's cheap enough (i'm not destroying my 7D).
- FF Digital eventually. Maybe not 5D3. Maybe 5D2 if i get a good price on a 2nd-hand one once the 5D3 hits. Maybe 1D3/4 or 1Ds2/3 if they come low enough in a few years.
- But i'm not ditching my 7D until the shutter falls off from overuse (ie, maybe next week). I won't replace it for an aps-c high-fps body for at least 5-6 years, my next digital body will be FF for portraits and landscapes only...


----------



## funkboy (Dec 2, 2011)

Jettatore said:


> I'm already a bit ticked off, living on the East Coast of the US that light pollution seriously detracts from amateur astro-photography which I feel I would be quite interested/active in if I had access to clearer skies (Jealous of all my friends who live in NZ and Aus).



Check this out.

Sounds like you need some light pollution filters, or if you're ready to dedicate a camera to it, replace the low-pass filter to reject artificial wavelengths.


----------



## unruled (Dec 2, 2011)

michaelm said:


> I still have camera bodies from 10 years ago that I use. I don't really upgrade, I purchase tools and equipment based on ROI.
> 
> With ROI in mind I make more careful decisions and focus on camera bodies that can be upgraded, or that are high-end enough to produce for years. My last new camera body was two years ago, I'm unlikely to buy a new one for another year. I'd be more inclined to add lights, grip (light stands, soft boxes , etc.), lenses, upgrade software, color management and spend on marketing on a regular basis. Camera bodies are upgraded every few years or if I add a new photographer.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear your take onit. I feel weird when I hear a prof. With working 5d ii saying they will get a 1dx. You can give all sorts of beautuful rationalisations for upgrading but if you can't back it up with figures (roi), it means you sre doing it for the wrong reasons I think. A new body either needs to let you charge more for your images, or you need to be able to sell tangibly more images..otherwise its just indulgement, isn't it?


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 2, 2011)

unruled said:


> otherwise its just indulgement, isn't it?



That's probably the best distinction between professional and prosumer. Professionals have to justify all their expenditure for expected return (be it 550D, 1DX, or IQ180). Prosumers (even if they do sell some shots) can buy any body they like, because "fun" gets taken into the return-on-investment calculations...


----------



## Jettatore (Dec 3, 2011)

funkboy said:


> Check this out.
> 
> Sounds like you need some light pollution filters, or if you're ready to dedicate a camera to it, replace the low-pass filter to reject artificial wavelengths.



Thanks funkboy. I'll look into it but I suspect there is no filter strong enough to cancel out the massive night-time light pollution effects from NYC and the other nearby cities combined.  From what I understand, it's so bad that it now affects even large scale planetariums. Really, it's hopeless until we can get behavior changed. God I wish I could just get a filter, that would be so much fun...


----------



## lol (Dec 3, 2011)

Jettatore said:


> Thanks funkboy. I'll look into it but I suspect there is no filter strong enough to cancel out the massive night-time light pollution effects from NYC and the other nearby cities combined.  From what I understand, it's so bad that it now affects even large scale planetariums. Really, it's hopeless until we can get behavior changed. God I wish I could just get a filter, that would be so much fun...


If you're willing to accept giving up on broad spectrum objects, you can go to narrowband imaging of the right kinds of deep sky objects. Light pollution might not be quite as bad for me, but it still is rather bad. I recently got my first 6nm H-alpha filter so still somewhat on the learning curve for getting the best out of the system. The 6nm bandwidth is a rather budget affair, and you can get narrower bandwidth versions are higher cost to cut out even more unwanted light. Only snag is if you want a false colour image you need two other different ones too...


----------



## funkboy (Dec 4, 2011)

Aha, this was another French astrophotography site I was trying to find, a colleague of Christian Buil's (from the previos site)...

Thierry Legault's solar silhouettes like this one are nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Otter (Dec 4, 2011)

2005 - Canon 20D
2012 - Canon 5d MkIII

I am probably on the extreme end of things, but I don't find it necessary, if you are not a professional photographer, or just have money to burn, to upgrade every second year. Mind you that's just me. My 20D has seen a ton of use over the last 6 or so years, but still works like it is brand new. When the MKIII comes out, I will most likely pick one up, unless it is ridiculously expensive and I will grab a MKII instead.


----------



## Harry Muff (Dec 4, 2011)

Bought a EOS 1N in 1996, a EOS 30D in 2006 and recently bought a G12 (not as a replacement for the 30D though; needed something more portable).

I'm currently nursing a semi for the 5D MKII.


----------



## jrista (Dec 4, 2011)

I upgrade either when I reach the limits of my current gear (i.e. I need better ISO performance or higher resolution or better AF), or my old gear breaks. Generally speaking, I keep my gear (for whatever) in good condition, and the most common reason to upgrade is when I've hit the limits of whatever I have currently. This was recently the case with my 450D...terrible noise above ISO 800, horrid AF, small & dim viewfinder, terrible LCD screen resolution that made checking photos in-camera frustrating, low battery capacity, limited features, too small physically for my hands, etc. etc. 

I'm using a 7D from a friend now, and intend to pull the trigger on one of my own assuming it doesn't come as a gift for Christmas. I don't foresee needing something better than the 7D (at least from a cropped-frame perspective) for a long time, and hope it will last me for years. Its fantastic for birds and wildlife, and I have zero issues whatsoever regarding its IQ. Depending on how the rumors about the 5D III turn out, I may pick up a 5D II for its 21.1mp sensor to fulfill my landscape and macro photography needs, as it has a capability neither the 450D or 7D have: full-frame.


----------



## rpt (Oct 31, 2012)

tron said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > I change the body as soon as it stops working.
> ...


Same here except I'd use the words "some time after".


----------



## mariusx1 (Oct 31, 2012)

It's fun reading through this year-old thread. As someone who's on the verge of a big upgrade, it's also fun looking back on my own history.

*1990s - EOS Rebel* (my dad's camera that I used throughout high school)

*1996-2000* - Gave up photography during college

*2001 - EOS Elan 7E *(Decided to get back into it. I'd always wanted an Elan 2E. This seemed better!)

*2004 - Digital Rebel* (An inexpensive digital SLR...no more costly fim processing)

*2007 - SD800IS P&S* (Wanted something more portable)

*2008 - Sold Digital Rebel* (Wasn't using it much anymore)

*2009 - 40D* (Caught the photo bug again and chose this over the 50D.)

*2012 - S100 P&S* (Needed to upgrade my point & shoot)

That's how it stands today (40D + S100). But, I've recently been taking more photos than I ever have in the past, including volleyball and basketball in a dimly lit gym. And the 40D is starting to show its age. I still love a lot of things about the 40D, but the high ISO performance, AF, and lowish megapixel count are starting to matter.

It's between the 6D and the 5D3, but the 6D seems like a bit of a downgrade is some key areas (FPS, cross-type AF, build quality). Unless the 6D sensor is game-changing, I'll be getting a 5D3 before long...especially since the price keeps dropping! I'm hoping the 5D3 will give me at least 4-5 good years.

I change the body once its limitations begin to hinder my shooting ability.


----------



## Marine03 (Nov 1, 2012)

Marius I feel the same way, but I'm using a 450D and if I'm not outside or all the windows in my house are open at peak daylight times like yesterday for Halloween, it gets dark where I live early this time of year and so just to get an okay shot I'm at max iso at 1/60 but when taking pics of little kids running around its sort of a challenge to not get blur. Which tells me I've maxed out my camera's ability. I hate shooting flash.

so 6D being able to shoot ISO 6400 or so will give me more options than 1600 max.


----------



## eddiemrg (Nov 1, 2012)

Only when the tecnological improvement is RADICAL.
i.e. from 300D to 7D.

alternatively: when the number of shutter speed meets the "limt" declared from Canon.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 1, 2012)

Last Spring and Summer, I replaced a 5D with a 5D3 and 40D with a refurbished 7D. The 5D was 6-1/2 years old and the 40D 4-1/2 years old. Both still take great pictures. The 5D was given to a friend who attached her 28-200 and now has far more camera than she will ever need. The 40D was replaced because the shutter release button is becoming increasingly flaky. It will probably be used primarily as a remote camera triggered by Pocket Wizards. The 5D was replaced because I needed the better high-ISO image quality and wanted the much better focusing of the 5D3. 

I'm set for another 5 years or so.


----------



## dshipley (Nov 1, 2012)

I upgrade/buy gear based on a number of things...

1. What I'm primarily shooting 
2. If the quality of my images are being limited by the item
3. If the item will improve my productivity (time=money)
4. If maintaining/repairing the item becomes more expensive than investing in a new item
5. Product update cycles/life cycles/price cycles

My Body History:

2005 - Nikon D50
2006 - Nikon D70s/Nikon D100
2007 - Nikon D70s/Nikon D100
2008 - Nikon D3/Nikon D70s
2009 - Nikon D3/Nikon D70s
2010 - Nikon D3/Nikon D70s
2011 - Canon 5D2/Nikon D3/Nikon D70s
2012 - Canon 5D3/Nikon D3/Nikon D70s

Currently I use the 5D3 (gripped) as my primary body, the D3 when I need speed, and I don't really use the D70s (emergency backup).


----------



## bdunbar79 (Nov 1, 2012)

5D Mark II was my first DSLR after having used film (i.e. EOS-3)
Shortly after got 1Ds Mark III

Started shooting sports 1 year later and got 1D Mark IV and 7D as backup
Got rid of everything above this year and then went:

5D Mark III
2 x 1DX

I don't think my photography is better due to different bodies now, but I get more shots as keepers in more challenging situations. It is advantageous to use technological improvements. I can now keep my shutter at 1/1000s and above at night sports whereas just a few months ago this was not possible.


----------



## albron00 (Nov 1, 2012)

2009 - 500D
2010 - 7D
2012 - 7D


----------



## Mick (Nov 1, 2012)

2007 400D my first camera. Added a 5dmk1. Had the crop for distance and full frame for everything else.
2010' bought a near new 1DS3 only because its built like a tank and I'm clumsy and out in all weathers. This is my landscape camera and unless Canon do something incredible will remain so. At A3 I can't see to much of a differance to my old 5D but the autofocus is excellent and again the build is top draw. 2010 bought a 7d as I'm now into sport. Full frame was way to short as my friend with his 1DX found out recently, no trackside passes so distance is everything, and it was bought for distance frame rate and autofocus. It excels at this but isn't so hot quality wise for landscapes.2012 bought a 1D4' my fav camera. Bought for autofocus, build quality frame rate and it excels at every thing. Top image quality better than the 7 close to the 3. So now I'm covered at all sensor sizes and distances. Will I upgrade, no I personally don't need to. The x is as close to perfect all round camera but for what I do I'll miss the crop and wouldn't like to use extenders and its no better at landscapes than my 3 at the low iso and sizes i print.But for lens,s its a different story. Buy quality used, keep until the upgrades come out, sell make a profit and buy a used new gen lens. The lens is defiantly the biggest influence on image quality for me that's why I'm breaking my used rule and my new 500 arrives tomorrow.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 1, 2012)

Thought I'd add to the redundancy.....

Started with 35mm many years ago (even did my own B&W processing). Back then, the big dilemma was print film vs. slide film and print what you like. My first digital was a P&S and this opened up new opportunities (although the IQ was marginal and the shutter lag was awful). I got a G6 and was happy but still limited with the capabilities, although this was and is a fine little camera. Next came an XTI and this was a major step up. But soon, I felt limited by menus that were not that quick to go through while using manual modes and the low light capabilities were so-so. 

I struggled for a long time with jumping to FF vs staying in crops, but the lenses I owned drove my decision. I got a 50D (almost pulled the trigger on a 40D) and was quite happy with that. As my skills improved, I felt more and more frustrated with the low light noise (I do a lot of existing light travel photos). I again began the debate with FF or not.

When the 5Dmkiii Ebay sale from Adorama happened, I made the jump. I had always thought I'd go that route when the price was right and well........it happened.  I already had a 70-200 and a 50 1.8 so I took the jump and so far am glad I did. Of course, I just sold a bunch of EF-S glass and got a 17-40 and 24-105 (sold my XTI, 50D as well) and am at a financial break even. Now, I just need to work on my skills. The 5D3 is an amazing piece of equipment but there is a learning curve.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 1, 2012)

I almost never shot Film:

1997: Kodak DC120 (Stopped working one day)
2002: Nikon Coolpix 4500 (Sensor Died one fine day in Switzerland)
2005: Rebel XT 350d (Workhorse, Sold it on ebay Apr 2012)
2010: 1D mk.ii (Had it for 12 months resold for $50 loss... )
2011: 5Dc (sold Apr 2012)
2012: 5d mk.iii 

The bodies just became better and so did the IQ I could get from them. The L Lens additions took the quality to a whole new level. New features improve ease and also the % of getting a good shot. If I have the money, I will keep upgrading but hopefully next time won't get super excited about a new body and be an early adopter... :


----------



## RuneL (Nov 2, 2012)

I've never worn a body out. I've had the shutter replaced in a 1D II because of a nasty fall it took.

upgrade path goes something like this: D30, 10D, 1D, 1D II, 1D IV (1Ds III too but that's not that long ago).
I upgrade because the bodies no longer meet the requirements and are beginning to suffer seriously compared to the competition. This is mostly noise and resolution. I More or less follow the 1D's in upgrading, but seeing as I work in a studio 99% of the time I'm not getting a 1D X, I simply don't need the speed. I there's a high res 1Ds type coming I'm getting that.
I've never sold any of my gear, gave away the D30 and 10D and kept all the 1D bodies. They all still work except for the batteries.


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 2, 2012)

After experiencing the multiple AF points on the 1DIV, I am considering getting the 5DIII to replace my 5DII.

I also like the extended eye relief of the 1DIV, but the 1DX is out of my price range. A 1DsIII doesn't have the high ISO capabilities of the 5DIII and I suspect that the rumored high megapixel body will land somewhere between the 5DIII and 1DX, therefore out of financial reach for me (excluding the extra baggage that the file size brings).

Maybe next time one of those "deals" pops up.

Trading my 5DII for a 1DsIII would then be an option I'd be open to.


----------



## sawsedge (Nov 2, 2012)

Prior to digital, I kept my Minolta bodies (SRT-102 and XD-11) for at least 20 years without an upgrade. When it became clear that digital was at least equal to film and I had to pay for repairs annually on the XD-11s, I switched to EOS. I had the 20D for around 5 years, felt the 50D was a good enough upgrade (then kicked myself a year later when the 7D came out), and recently I found the 50D's AF system just doesn't track well enough, so I moved to the 5D3. The 5D3 knocks the socks off the previous bodies. I don't see needing an upgrade for years... as long as the body lasts I think.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, Im selling my 7D body and 10-22mm On evil bay right now. The 5D3 has spoiled me.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 2, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Well, Im selling my 7D body and 10-22mm On evil bay right now. The 5D3 has spoiled me.



I got $650 CAD for my 10-22mm. Nice lens, until I got the 24Lii.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 2, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Im selling my 7D body and 10-22mm On evil bay right now. The 5D3 has spoiled me.
> ...



Agreed. My 24L II also destroyed my usage of the 10-22mm.


----------



## Mark Russell (Nov 2, 2012)

I buy 2 new bodies every other year and have done it that way since 1974.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 6, 2012)

T3i, received on on 1/4/12

Sold T3i in May 2012: wanted the better battery, better AF, Kelvin Temp WB of the 60D

Bought a 60D in May 2012

Ready to upgrade to a 5D3 as soon as I have the money for the better AF, better IQ, Low light performance. I've seriously considered the 5d2, especially for the prices I've seen recently (as low as $1499 new) but the superior AF and even better low light capabilities are making me lean toward the mark 3. Honestly though, It's hard to justify unless I get a smoking deal on the mark 3. I find that I'm liking how I use off camera flash more than relying on the high ISO capabilities of a camera so a mark ii might just be enough for me.

I think upgrading bodies depends on the needs/skills of the photographer. I outgrew the t3i after a couple months of owning it and using it. Between January and May, I purchased the 50 1.4, 24-105, and 10-22. I bought the 35L with the 60D for the double rebate. Since then I purchased a, 40mm 2.8, a 70-200 2.8 IS II, 1.4x III TC, and some Kenko extension tubes. 

I think I went a little crazy on the purchases but my 1st 3 lenses were bought used so It wasn't that bad. The bodies are another story. When I realize what my camera can't do, I start researching better bodies. I think i'm a pretty quick study when it comes to tech so my needs grow every time I do a shoot and realize I've got a problem that I just can't find a solution for with the gear I have.


----------

